# Icd-9 help - sublcavian artery



## Karen48 (Oct 12, 2010)

Can anyone please help me with the correct icd-9 code for stenosis of the left sublcavian artery? The procedure done was MRI Neck. Thanks


----------



## Cyndi113 (Oct 12, 2010)

Here you go - 440.20.


----------



## preserene (Oct 12, 2010)

I doubt it can be categorised to atherosclerosis (though atherosclerosis can be one of the causes  of  its occurrence. But it is a different entity.  The other name(most commonly called)  for it , is Subclavian Steal Syndrome. *So I would like to give this code 435.2-
Subclavian Steal Syndrome.*

The  Synonyms are:
Artery Stenoses Subclavian, Artery Stenosis Subclavian, Basilar Steal Syndrome, Basilar Steal Syndromes, Brachial Basilar Insufficiency Syndrome, BRACHIAL-BASILAR INSUFFICIENCY SYNDROME, Brachial-Basilar Insufficiency Syndromes, Insufficiency Syndrome Brachial-Basilar, Insufficiency Syndromes Brachial-Basilar, Steal Syndrome Basilar, Steal Syndrome Subclavian, Steal Syndromes Basilar, Steal Syndromes Subclavian, Stenoses Subclavian Artery, Stenosis Subclavian Artery, Subclavian Artery Stenoses, Subclavian artery stenosis, Subclavian artery stenosis (disorder), Subclavian steal syndrome (disorder), Subclavian Steal Syndromes, Syndrome Brachial-Basilar Insufficiency, syndrome subclavian steal, Syndromes Brachial-Basilar Insufficiency.

[Subclavian Stenosis by and large belongs to the category of Peripheral vascular Disease(PVD). There can be a myriad of symptoms .It can occur in any age. Atherosclerosis  need not be  there as acuase.
One commonest type is called Subclavian Steal Syndrome. Some time vertebral artery and subclavian stenosis can present  with risk of stroke to the brain.
The causes could be any one or in combination of Allergy, Autoimmune Disorders, Anatomic disorders, FB, Structural disorders, Atherosclerosis vascular venous disorders, including embolism,  and so on.]


if the payer does not agree, then try to give the main category of this Subclavian artery stenosis in the (PVD) - , depending upon the underlying pathology, cause and all the more depending upon the signs and symptoms of your particular disease.

My humble request is: Please always try to give the complete (brief) info so that the one who tries to give you a helping hand, can always locate with more ease for the appropriate code.

Thank you for your patience and your time!


----------

